# What MBTI type are you?



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

What MBTI type are you?:wink:

Note: Sorry if theres a thread like this already on the forum. :crazy:
Just wanted to know what type(s) most congregates here.

I'm an INFP! :crazy:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Entp. The smart ass.:crazy:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I go with iSFP because that's the profile that seemed to fit me the best; but I still think I lean slightly more towards the Extroverted side. :crazy: It's whatever, I stopped caring so much. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an INTP.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

If there's anything I've noticed, it's that this site is filled with INFPs. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's quite apparent. The results of this poll will be interesting to see, provided enough people choose to respond.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

agokcen said:


> The results of this poll will be interesting to see, provided enough people choose to respond.


 
Yea, i'm hoping everyone contributes.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I am an INTP.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Excuse me, good sir but I don't see ANBK on that list.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> Excuse me, good sir but I don't see ANBK on that list.


 
ANBK???


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

An apparent ENTP; I think I relate more to this personality type more than any other, but it's just about seeing the functions on a daily basis. I can sense them, but they need to be cultivated, strengths need to be flourished and weaknesses confronted...

Yeah, I'm pretty much ENTP.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay, edit. I am INTP on the surface. But I am really an ANBK. :tongue: Too bad I already voted.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> ANBK???


*A* for ambivert,* N* for intuitive, *B* for *b*itch *b*ut in a good way and K for cool with a K because no-one likes judging or perceiving types. 

I don't know where my thread on this went, maybe it was deleted? I can't find it :laughing:.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm an INFx leaning towards INFJ. At first, I thought I was INTP, but I realized that I wasn't a thinker. Then I took the test again and I got INFJ, but kind of borderline J/P.


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

eye n effin pee


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm ENFP...I love how there's an ass load of INFPs...I love INFPs!


----------



## Jingo (Feb 2, 2010)

Another INFP checking in.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The INFPs could organize and totally take over all the other types...


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

queenofleaves said:


> The INFPs could organize and totally take over all the other types...


Lol, as if they *could *organize.:tongue:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> Lol, as if they *could *organize.:tongue:


Even i agree with you. :crazy:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

*BUMP*

Come on people. Contribute!


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

LMAO @ 13 INFPs! XD


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

*bump* 

Someone should sticky this..........


----------



## Kaarna (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I guess I should take part as well.
I'm an INFJ :tongue:


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmm i'm still struggling on INFP and ISFP. Lately i've come to realise I get INFP more on quizzes and stuff. I don't think that's a coincedence. But I also have ISFP traits too. I'll go for INFP just for this


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

My family has guarded this secret for generations! :tongue:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Apollo Celestio said:


> My family has guarded this secret for generations! :tongue:


 
LMAO! :crazy:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going with ENTP. :happy:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just voted...so far...I'm the 2nd of 2 ENFJ's...I hope the rest get up and vote...I feel alone now.

Though...this poll seems to also convey the personal percents of my friends and acquaintances(or at least people I TALK to regularly) at the college i go to right now...seriously, I know more INTP's than I should based upon rarity. Then again, a lot of N's are rare.


----------



## Conscience (Mar 9, 2010)

WHOO! Everyone is an INFP! Well, actually, I meant to say the majority of the population, BUT STILL! We have Forum Dominashooon!


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

WorldInk said:


> Lol, as if they *could *organize.:tongue:


You know, I would argue with you on that, but honestly, it's true... :crazy:


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

INFJ with strongly developed thinking functions


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I wonder how long i can keep *BUMPING* this thread.................:crazy:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

BUMP....................:dry:


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder what percent of the people here are INFP.:wink:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

xntp. theres nothing for me to select xntp in that poll. damn.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

INTJ here.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

It appears that INTJs are overrepresented on this site. Perhaps because we're the only ones who care about such trivialities?


----------



## spg565 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm an ISFP :happy:


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

Me INTP.
About 90% of those who've contributed are Ns.


----------

